# Help Please - Golf Bag Repair



## jonny1409 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ok, odd one here but does anyone know anywhere where I can get my golf bag repaired?

It's a 14 divider cart bag which I love, so ideally I'd like it repaired rather than buy a new one.

However, the problem is quite hard to describe - basically the material which covers these dividers looks to have come away from the plastic which it covers, which means that every time I pull a club out, the material comes up with it.

If you imagine on the picture below, the grey material (circled in red) pull up when I pull a club out so I can see the plastic underneath.




Does this make sense?


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 9, 2015)

jonny1409 said:



			Ok, odd one here but does anyone know anywhere where I can get my golf bag repaired?

It's a 14 divider cart bag which I love, so ideally I'd like it repaired rather than buy a new one.

However, the problem is quite hard to describe - basically the material which covers these dividers looks to have come away from the plastic which it covers, which means that every time I pull a club out, the material comes up with it.

If you imagine on the picture below, the grey material (circled in red) pull up when I pull a club out so I can see the plastic underneath.

View attachment 17073


Does this make sense?
		
Click to expand...

 I have the same problem. When the fabric lifts up its just plastic underneath. So I glued it down with loctite super doper glue. Problem solved. I now have a callaway bag permanently attached to my right hand.


----------



## LincolnShep (Oct 9, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			I now have a callaway bag permanently attached to my right hand.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## jonny1409 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah I did try that, but my huge hands just can't enough leverage underneath to glue it together. If it was a 6 or 7 way divider I reckon I could. Is yours a 14 way divider?


----------



## Duckster (Oct 9, 2015)

jonny1409 said:



			Yeah I did try that, but my huge hands just can't enough leverage underneath to glue it together. If it was a 6 or 7 way divider I reckon I could. Is yours a 14 way divider?
		
Click to expand...

Glue works a charm (did mine).  Either let it get tacky enough that you can just press it together and it'll hold itself till it sets or try an old clothes peg (or similar) and use that to clamp it.


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 9, 2015)

jonny1409 said:



			Yeah I did try that, but my huge hands just can't enough leverage underneath to glue it together. If it was a 6 or 7 way divider I reckon I could. Is yours a 14 way divider?
		
Click to expand...

It is a 14 yes but fortunately for me I have slender sporty femine hands so can get right in there to punch the bottom together. I just can't get the bag past my bulging biceps. It didn't take long for mine to peel of like that after I bought it. Literally a couple of weeks and I just lived with it till one day it bunched up and I couldn't pull my 7 iron out. How quick did you start noticing yours to peel.


----------



## jonny1409 (Oct 9, 2015)

Being totally honest, it happened almost from the day I got it and I should have took it back.
However, I thought I'd just live with it! 

I should have realised I'm an OCD pain in the ar$e and couldn't live with it!
Of course now it'll be out of warranty and the receipt will be long gone etc......


----------



## Duckster (Oct 9, 2015)

Can you get a needle and thread through?

Glue it, two needles and thread pushed through both ways (with knots in) and pulled tight to hold the two sides together whilst the glue sets.


----------



## jonny1409 (Oct 9, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Can you get a needle and thread through?

Glue it, two needles and thread pushed through both ways (with knots in) and pulled tight to hold the two sides together whilst the glue sets.
		
Click to expand...

Nah my big fat hands wouldn't fit anywhere close unfortunately!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 9, 2015)

get the wife to do it if your hands are too big


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2015)

The poacher said:



			get the wife to do it if your hands are too big
		
Click to expand...

Or have a child? Bag should be good as new in about 5 years time.


----------



## jonny1409 (Oct 9, 2015)

She's small, but not that small!

I'm going to give the glue method a go tonight and use a clothes peg to hold it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 9, 2015)

be aware that some glues will melt the foam and not stick at all.make sure you test a small area first.


----------



## jonny1409 (Oct 9, 2015)

The poacher said:



			be aware that some glues will melt the foam and not stick at all.make sure you test a small area first.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking of using impact adhesive (http://www.screwfix.com/p/evo-stik-...rch-_-SearchRec-_-Area2&_requestid=137239#_=p) - is that any good?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 9, 2015)

i would think that would be ok ,its the acetate based glues that could cause grief


----------

